# Anti-Putin protest across Russia: 'Not my czar!'



## Litwin (May 5, 2018)

Granddad is scared by Armenian events  for sure ...






Anti-Putin protest across Russia: Not my czar!
pic. videos update


----------



## Litwin (May 5, 2018)

Акции «Он нам не царь» по всей России. Онлайн 
RTVI (@RTVi) | Twitter
«Он нам не царь»: онлайн Акция "Он нам не царь"


----------



## Litwin (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Litwin (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Litwin (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Litwin (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 5, 2018)

Litwin said:


> Granddad is scared by Armenian events  for sure ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wish them luck.

Putin is a KGB thug intent on recreating the USSR.


----------



## Camp (May 5, 2018)

Are any adults protesting or is it just young children. Those Russian cops seem to need a lot of heavy body armor just to arrest little children.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 5, 2018)

Poor indoctrinated children. Nato´s last muster. Gov and parent´s should take care their children are not getting manipulated by Litwins in social media.

How to protest:
1. wait for approval of your demonstration
2. don´t be violent


----------



## Litwin (May 5, 2018)

Camp said:


> Are any adults protesting or is it just young children. Those Russian cops seem to need a lot of heavy body armor just to arrest little children.



do you think that old *SOVOKS smarter than Moscow teens* ?

adult enough for you?


----------



## Litwin (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Litwin (May 5, 2018)

provincial Perm-city , Vova , you are in *DEEP S&IT*T , you old fart


----------



## Litwin (May 5, 2018)

kasovoyarsk *arrests *


----------



## Litwin (May 5, 2018)

Putler´s thugs kizyaki at work, such *bottom-feeders *


----------



## Litwin (May 5, 2018)

in Moscow , hardcore ...Punia is so full of ¤hitt old fart


----------



## Litwin (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Litwin (May 5, 2018)

*arrests children and teens *


----------



## Litwin (May 5, 2018)




----------



## irosie91 (May 5, 2018)

good-------so long as they do not demonstrate against Stalin


----------



## xyz (May 5, 2018)

They arrested Navalny too.


----------



## irosie91 (May 5, 2018)

Sheeeeeesh-------shades of  IVAN DENISOVICH


----------



## Litwin (May 5, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> good-------so long as they do not demonstrate against Stalin


putler will never be a new koba , Muscovy does not have USSR demography, with Koba´s death rate they have to go down from 130 million to 30, in 10 years or so.


----------



## Litwin (May 5, 2018)

Блоги / Фото дня: Татьяна Фельгенгауэр и сотрудник ОМОНа на акции «Он нам не царь» в Москве


----------



## Litwin (May 5, 2018)

an


xyz said:


> They arrested Navalny too.


and 0 Olgino´s* PAID trolls* here, look like ulus runs out of it´s fuel (dirty money) sanctions work , its for sure


----------



## Litwin (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Litwin (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Likkmee (May 6, 2018)

Camp said:


> Are any adults protesting or is it just young children. Those Russian cops seem to need a lot of heavy body armor just to arrest little children.


Thats the way ALL cops are now. Maybe some day they'll get what's coming.
I had many cop friends who quit in the late seventies early eighties when the Nazi party that owns the US declared all arrests to be by the book and not by personal judgement of the officer.
You know. Violation of code: 774568676542566548.....when its a dude missing 2 legs and one arm, in a wheelchair, wearing a purple heart but HE WAS SMOKING MARIJUANA SIR ! YES SIR ( enter bellamy salute)

20 years junkie ! 
Oh. If he happen to be a badged meathead in denial how about arresting your " sisters in blue" for steroid possession at the gym today ?
I didn't think so.
I hope you get electrocuted by your Gillete when shaving your head.


----------



## Likkmee (May 6, 2018)

Here's what happens when you break the code of "honor" in a Socialist, citizen funded, organized crime organization. I'd much rather pay a price to someone like Dillinger or Bonnie and Clyde to protect my business than these pieces of shit.

Trooper who pulled over speeding cop loses privacy lawsuit against Miami officers


----------



## Litwin (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Litwin (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Litwin (May 6, 2018)




----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 6, 2018)

In Putin’s authoritarian police state that is Russia dissent and protest is futile at best.

Absent a tradition of respecting free expression and a true democratic process the Russian people will continue to exist in that police state for the foreseeable future, and as long as Putin remains dictator.


----------



## Litwin (May 6, 2018)

putler´s militias, *kizyaki *


----------



## Litwin (May 6, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> In Putin’s authoritarian police state that is Russia dissent and protest is futile at best.
> 
> Absent a tradition of respecting free expression and a true democratic process the Russian people will continue to exist in that police state for the foreseeable future, and as long as_* Putin remains dictator.*_


 how many years will his empire *(gas- station) remain? *


----------



## Litwin (May 6, 2018)

100 years ago 





*today *


----------



## Eugene (May 16, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> In Putin’s authoritarian police state that is Russia dissent and protest is futile at best.
> 
> Absent a tradition of respecting free expression and a true democratic process the Russian people will continue to exist in that police state for the foreseeable future, and as long as Putin remains dictator.


If you honestly compare police actions in EU, USA and Russia you will confess the Russian one is the most mild and less violent.

Navalny is stupid, he cannot explain his ideas to smart intelligent people but he can put shit I to ears to youths. It is called political pedophilia.
They hoped for victims in those demonstrations. Twitter chat was hacked and published. 

And do you know what were main slogans of those protesting children? "We want more days off" and alike.


----------



## Litwin (May 18, 2018)

Eugene said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > In Putin’s authoritarian police state that is Russia dissent and protest is futile at best.
> ...


your post is 100% *Putlerist  *BS, of coz

take it , you 100% like it


----------



## Litwin (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Sunni Man (May 18, 2018)

Putin is a great leader and has an almost 90% approval rating among the Russian people.   ...


----------



## Litwin (May 18, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Putin is a great leader and has an almost 90% approval rating among the Russian people.   ...


move to Muscovy , Chechnya is the  best place for you


----------



## Sunni Man (May 18, 2018)

Litwin said:


> move to Muscovy , Chechnya is the  best place for you


Chechnya would be a great place to live and raise a family.

Because there aren't any gays in the entire country.   ....     ...


----------



## xyz (May 18, 2018)

Litwin said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Putin is a great leader and has an almost 90% approval rating among the Russian people.   ...
> ...


There are a lot of interesting places for a fake bullshit internet Muslim.


----------



## Litwin (May 18, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > move to Muscovy , Chechnya is the  best place for you
> ...


do you need help with tickets ? where are you today? do you know that they have a clan based system ?


----------



## Litwin (May 18, 2018)

xyz said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


he is a fanny one , for sure . 1 month in Shali will kill him


----------



## xyz (May 18, 2018)

Litwin said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...


Saudi Arabia would be interesting as well.


----------



## Litwin (May 18, 2018)

xyz said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...


*IS/ Taliban *controlled parts  of P-stan and A-stan))


----------

